# '12 ECO Shutter delete - Which Fuel Pump Driver Module



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What module? A BCM? You can't just swap one of these - much more complicated than it would seem. I do remember seeing a thread about this somewhere here. Try doing a search. I'll look, but no promises.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just saw the title ... 

These have a little info in them

[h=1]Cruze eco shutter grille, new fuel pump control module and fuel consumption[/h]
[h=1]Fuel pump drive module[/h]
but not what I was looking for...


----------



## Boscosz28 (Oct 30, 2018)

Correct! 

I read through both of those! I know that MIL Illumination is requested from the FPDM for this issue.. Hopefully someone that has done the delete will chime in.  Thanks for looking for me though!


----------



## Boscosz28 (Oct 30, 2018)

Just a final update. Purchased a used driver module part# 20867260 from eBay for $15 shipped. Plug and play. No more check engine light. Didn’t even have to erase the prior dtc. Now the used module was from a 1.4t Cruze. Still unsure if a module from a volt/camaro etc would work even though they have the same part number. But will be nice to no longer have the annoying cel.


----------

